# Google Maps and Navigation can't determine my direction (blue arrow), only shows blue dot



## DriveUnit (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm running an ICS rom from Theory, and everything's working fine. The GPS can detect my location on the map perfectly, except for one thing...all it shows is the blue dot, never the arrow showing the direction I'm facing. Same on Navigation, meaning it can't turn the map as I drive.

I'm wondering if it's some setting or what, because the compass app seems to show what direction I'm facing just fine!


----------

